# Total Restart.



## generaldogsbody (7 Oct 2017)

I joined this forum sometime last year with the intention of getting a bit fitter.Things didn't go to plan and i haven't been paying attention to myself.Things are pretty bad health wise,my lungs are fine,my heart is fine but if i don't take drastic action now it's gonna be to late if it isn't already.Here is my problem,i weigh in at exactly 5ft 9 in 300 lb BMI over 50.Yes my friends i do have a lot of hard work ahead of me,to help me on my way i have bought a turbo trainer.It arrived yesterday morning,today i'm gonna give my cycle a dust off and oil up.It really is a start at the beginning,lets see what changes i can make before my 60th birthday in april 2018.From now on i will be a regular poster,i aim to lose 60 lb by april.Do you think it can be done,i think i can do it.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Oct 2017)

Go for it!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Oct 2017)

Never too late.


----------



## alicat (7 Oct 2017)

It sounds realistic if you are committed. What changes are you going to make to your diet?


----------



## Cycleops (7 Oct 2017)

It’s great that you’ve recognised the problem and you’re doing something about it. You need to regulate your diet, as I’m sure you realise. If you can stick to it and do some cycling which you can gradually build up. What bike have you got?
I think you may get a bit bored on the turbo trainer, better to get out in the fresh air. 
It’ll be tough at first particularly if you haven’t done much time on the bike but stick with it and it *will* get easier. Any help or advice you need just ask.


----------



## Heigue'r (7 Oct 2017)

Yes its doable but cycling/turbo trainer wont do it on its own.As mentioned above,diet has a key role.Good luck


----------



## arch684 (7 Oct 2017)

Yes you can do it good luck


----------



## Fonze (7 Oct 2017)

If you want it then yes it certainly can be done.
Make small changes rather than drastic ones , dieting is a horrible,word , life changes sounds better to me , I reduced swapped cut out most of the bad things food wise over a gradual period so not to feel to down as I love ALL the bad foods.
I also have a treat day where I don't go mad but I do eat things I like such as chocolate.
Mix up your fitness though , try walking at faster pace hills or inclines if possible , not solely reliant on the bike.
Good luck , have a positive mindset and if you do have few bad days food wise don't beat yourself up over it.
Look forward to seeing how you get on.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Oct 2017)

Whereabouts are you generaldogsbody? Manchester perchance?


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Oct 2017)

Try not to weigh yourself too often, when you first start out, maybe once a week, always on the same day, at the same time, wherever possible. Good luck, if you keep at it, and adjust your diet, you'll be fine


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2017)

Of course it can be done, it isn't rocket science.
Small but significant changes are the key. Choose better meal options, if you are living off frozen pizza and takeaways then you need to swap to better options. Consider some chicken with a bit of veg? Don't jump in and try to manage on tiny portions or missing meals, that is a sure way to fail. Cut out continual snacking between meals, this can make a big difference. Just as a small anecdote, I was recently waiting outside a supermarket and spotted 4 girls/young women returning to a car having done some lunchtime shopping. One of the girls was noticeably big in an unhealthy way and as they were loading their shopping bags into the car boot the large girl was stuffing food into her mouth! Like I said, it isn't rocket science and medical issues aside a lot of the required changes can be obvious when viewed from the outside.
Now something I have said many, many times in response to posts like yours. Use your bike for everything. Don't get into the whole 'today I will go for a bike ride' mentality because it won't work and those rides won't happen. Instead, just take the bike for every errand. Nipping to the shop for some milk, hop on the bike. Getting money from the cash machine, ride to work (if it is a doable distance), going to the pub, visiting family, anything. Just use your bike and you will be amazed at how the short trips add up to a significant distance and big change in fitness. No big change in the things you do, just doing them differently. My car can often remain unused for nearly a week at a time and I live 10 miles away from work. Try it, you will like it and the smug feeling of breaking free from the system is very satisfying.
Anyway, enough waffling from me, the weather is nice in Manchester today. Don't know exactly where you are in the northwest but today is a good day for a short ride out......


----------



## Sharky (7 Oct 2017)

Good luck, you can do it. Introduce small changes and repeat them until they become the "norm", then make further small changes.
As I said in another post - don't let yourself slip backwards over the Christmas festivities.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Oct 2017)

Best of luck. Have a read of THIS blog, the author used to a regular on here as well and it shows exactly what cycling can do


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Oct 2017)

Ride every day, start steadily, in a few weeks yards will become miles and minutes of riding will become hours. Your weight will begin to fall off rapidly once you become a regular cyclist


----------



## generaldogsbody (7 Oct 2017)

alicat said:


> It sounds realistic if you are committed. What changes are you going to make to your diet?


Iv'e cut out all the bad carbs,trying the atkins way.


----------



## generaldogsbody (7 Oct 2017)

Cycleops said:


> It’s great that you’ve recognised the problem and you’re doing something about it. You need to regulate your diet, as I’m sure you realise. If you can stick to it and do some cycling which you can gradually build up. What bike have you got?
> I think you may get a bit bored on the turbo trainer, better to get out in the fresh air.
> It’ll be tough at first particularly if you haven’t done much time on the bike but stick with it and it *will* get easier. Any help or advice you need just ask.


My bike's a DBS logic,27 speed hybrid,the turbo trainer will be boreing but to start will only be minutes.Iv'e got my mp3 player loaded up,that should help.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2017)

generaldogsbody said:


> Iv'e cut out all the bad carbs,trying the atkins way.


I don't want to be a knocker but I am a big believer in a balanced, sensible diet. I don't have much confidence in these fashion/fad diet systems. Sure they may achieve weight loss, but is it healthy and sustainable?


----------



## generaldogsbody (7 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Of course it can be done, it isn't rocket science.
> Small but significant changes are the key. Choose better meal options, if you are living off frozen pizza and takeaways then you need to swap to better options. Consider some chicken with a bit of veg? Don't jump in and try to manage on tiny portions or missing meals, that is a sure way to fail. Cut out continual snacking between meals, this can make a big difference. Just as a small anecdote, I was recently waiting outside a supermarket and spotted 4 girls/young women returning to a car having done some lunchtime shopping. One of the girls was noticeably big in an unhealthy way and as they were loading their shopping bags into the car boot the large girl was stuffing food into her mouth! Like I said, it isn't rocket science and medical issues aside a lot of the required changes can be obvious when viewed from the outside.
> Now something I have said many, many times in response to posts like yours. Use your bike for everything. Don't get into the whole 'today I will go for a bike ride' mentality because it won't work and those rides won't happen. Instead, just take the bike for every errand. Nipping to the shop for some milk, hop on the bike. Getting money from the cash machine, ride to work (if it is a doable distance), going to the pub, visiting family, anything. Just use your bike and you will be amazed at how the short trips add up to a significant distance and big change in fitness. No big change in the things you do, just doing them differently. My car can often remain unused for nearly a week at a time and I live 10 miles away from work. Try it, you will like it and the smug feeling of breaking free from the system is very satisfying.
> Anyway, enough waffling from me, the weather is nice in Manchester today. Don't know exactly where you are in the northwest but today is a good day for a short ride out......


 I never had the problem of eating pies,chips and stuff outside.All my eating was done indoors.Just ate to much crap and no excersise.It's commpleatly my own doing.to much in and not enough out.


----------



## generaldogsbody (7 Oct 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Try not to weigh yourself too often, when you first start out, maybe once a week, always on the same day, at the same time, wherever possible. Good luck, if you keep at it, and adjust your diet, you'll be fine


Thanks.


----------



## generaldogsbody (7 Oct 2017)

Thanks everyone for your replies.


smokeysmoo said:


> Best of luck. Have a read of THIS blog, the author used to a regular on here as well and it shows exactly what cycling can do


Thanks for the blog.


----------



## petek (7 Oct 2017)

Diet plus exercise will see the weight fall off you mate.
All strength to ya generaldogsbody
Doc once told me...
"You are getting the calories you need every week from beer, the food is an added extra."
Knocked the beer off and switched to a nice dry sherry of an evening, cut out chippie-lunches 'al desko' at work.
Was nearly 18 stone, got down to a flat 15 stone and have managed to stay at that.
Cycling helps a lot, exercise but FUN.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Oct 2017)

generaldogsbody said:


> WA12 N-le-W


ah right I was gonna suggest a hookup if you was this end of the 56.


----------



## alicat (7 Oct 2017)

Good luck. Slowly slowly, catchee monkey.


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2017)

As above, a varied low calorie diet is much healthier and more sustainable than something like Adkins which cuts out multiple food groups. You might find a group like Slimming Workd can provide motivation, support as well as ideas for what to eat etc.

Also, have you been checked over by your GP for diabetes etc before embarking on the diet, just to check that there's nothing to be aware of (you say your heart and lungs are ok but that might be based on how you feel rather than medical examination)

Good luck


----------



## generaldogsbody (8 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> As above, a varied low calorie diet is much healthier and more sustainable than something like Adkins which cuts out multiple food groups. You might find a group like Slimming Workd can provide motivation, support as well as ideas for what to eat etc.
> 
> Also, have you been checked over by your GP for diabetes etc before embarking on the diet, just to check that there's nothing to be aware of (you say your heart and lungs are ok but that might be based on how you feel rather than medical examination)
> 
> Good luck


 My heart and lungs are fine,been checked out.My blood preasure's a tad high,my resting heart rate is 60-65 per min.No diabetes,I do believe the high fat,medium pro,low carb atkins diet is best for me.Bad carbs and sugar is the killer,iv'e cut out all bread,potatoes,refined carbs i rarely ate chocolate anyway.I don't take sugar in my brews,i'm drinking coffee with cream,i don't drink beer and i don't smoke.


----------



## velovoice (8 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> The 'full' Atkins diet cut out all carbs, so not just bread and spuds and sugar, but also rice, pasta, fruit,veg and pretty much anything else other than meat. Yours sounds a much more sensible approach
> 
> Any 'diet' or weight loss plan basically works by reducing the number of calories in, having a variety of food groups making up those calories is the best approach


Carbs are not a food group, thobut. 

Atkins encourages the consumption of all whole, unprocessed natural foods from all food groups, so yes, what the OP describes is sensible, not the common misconceptions people hold about Atkins. And properly conducted studies have concluded it's much more sustainable in the long-term than simply "reducing calories". 

I've been low carb for 5+ years and can hand-on-heart say it has saved my life.

YMMV. As you were.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Oct 2017)

velovoice said:


> Atkins encourages the consumption of all whole, unprocessed natural foods from all food groups, so yes, what the OP describes is sensible, not the common misconceptions people hold about Atkins


I read the original atkins book from the 70s, that discouraged any carbs at all, even lettuce and told you to get used to pooping once only a week,  so the source of the misconceptions is probably Atkins himself. 


alicat said:


> Slowly slowly, catchee monkey.


Or possibly not

"However, in a comparison of two groups, one of which dramatically cut their daily calorie intake for 12 weeks, and another which cut back slightly over 36 weeks, the rapid weight loss group was more likely to hit their targets and just as likely to maintain their weight loss three years on"


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Oct 2017)

velovoice said:


> Carbs are not a food group, thobut.
> 
> Atkins encourages the consumption of all whole, unprocessed natural foods from all food groups, so yes, what the OP describes is sensible, not the common misconceptions people hold about Atkins. And properly conducted studies have concluded it's much more sustainable in the long-term than simply "reducing calories".
> 
> ...


Low carb is fine, no carb isn't. Atkins is often misinterpreted, to the point that people push themselves into 'the wall / the bonk' by eating no carbs whatsoever, and increasing their calorie burn, just a bit. This is when people ( incorrectly) interperating Atkins / any other fad diet, incorrectly, start to feel rotten, smell of pear drops. They've pushed themselves to the point, that the body is producing Ketones, to keep the brain going, which isn't the idea. Atkins is also intended as a 'quick fix' not a lifestyle.


----------



## generaldogsbody (8 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I read the original atkins book from the 70s, that discouraged any carbs at all, even lettuce and told you to get used to pooping once only a week,  so the source of the misconceptions is probably Atkins himself.
> 
> Or possibly not
> 
> "However, in a comparison of two groups, one of which dramatically cut their daily calorie intake for 12 weeks, and another which cut back slightly over 36 weeks, the rapid weight loss group was more likely to hit their targets and just as likely to maintain their weight loss three years on"


I'm on the new improved atkins,no bread,pasta, rice etc.I am getting my carbs from spinach,green beans,cabbage, and salads it's all good food.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I read the original atkins book from the 70s, that discouraged any carbs at all, even lettuce and told you to get used to pooping once only a week,  so the source of the misconceptions is probably Atkins himself.
> 
> Or possibly not
> 
> "However, in a comparison of two groups, one of which dramatically cut their daily calorie intake for 12 weeks, and another which cut back slightly over 36 weeks, the rapid weight loss group was more likely to hit their targets and just as likely to maintain their weight loss three years on"


I went down the 'quick as you can' route. I wouldn't advise it. It was very effective ( I halved my weight, in 12 weeks), but it wasn't fun.


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2017)

generaldogsbody said:


> I'm on the new improved atkins,no bread,pasta, rice etc.I am getting my carbs from spinach,green beans,cabbage, and salads it's all good food.


Post your progress here 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/weight-watchers-thread.5974/page-147


----------



## alicat (8 Oct 2017)

Interesting study @jefmcg. I still instinctively think it is better to go more gently when the OP is combining diet with exercise. Don't want him bonking/fainting miles from anywhere or in the middle of traffic.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Oct 2017)

If you're keto-adapted so your body is burning fat, then you can't bonk. Makes going for long bike rides much easier.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2017)

Flying Dodo said:


> If you're keto-adapted so your body is burning fat, then you can't bonk. Makes going for long bike rides much easier.


Surely that only applies up to a certain level of intensity? If you were riding hard enough then you would not be able to burn fat fast enough.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Oct 2017)

Dunno!

Isn't the traditional fat burning zone supposedly around 65-70% of your max heart rate? I know on some hills I must go beyond that. 

But certainly the last 3 years worth of FNRttC's and numerous other 50-60 mile rides at a faster pace without needing to take on any carbs have been ok. 

And if nothing else, the fact my bikes don't get covered in a sticky mess from spilt energy drinks is an added bonus.


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Oct 2017)

Get yourself the hairy dieters cookbooks. Tasty food, reduced carbs but you don't feel you're missing out.
Turbo trainers are pretty boring but you can put on a you tube cycling video to make you feel part of it.
Some people such as myself use a smart trainer and there are group racesand handicapsbwhich are great fun. Keeps you interested and motivated...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2017)

Flying Dodo said:


> Dunno!
> 
> Isn't the traditional fat burning zone supposedly around 65-70% of your max heart rate? I know on some hills I must go beyond that.
> 
> ...


You can definitely make your body more efficient at burning fat and by using more fat you are saving glycogen ('carbs') for when you really need it.

I have got very close to my maximum heart rate on some of the steeper hills round here. I hit 199 bpm once climbing a short stretch of 25% into a headwind and I'm pretty sure that it couldn't have gone much higher without something _very_ unpleasant happening!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2017)

Flying Dodo said:


> Dunno!
> 
> Isn't the traditional fat burning zone supposedly around 65-70% of your max heart rate? I know on some hills I must go beyond that.
> 
> ...


I've yet to spill a Pork Pie.


----------

